# Zatoichi the Blind Swordsman



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2010)

Hulu is airing the first six of the 26 original Zatoichi The Blind Swordsman films.  

Ichi is a blind Masseuse who took up the sword and joined the Yakuza, and wanders japan as a drunk, gambler and often hero.

Great Samurai entertainment! 

http://www.hulu.com/zatoichi-the-blind-swordsman


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2010)

COOL

The original Zatoichi the Blind Swordsman with Shintar&#333; Katsu are just the best IMO


----------



## Steve (Feb 27, 2010)

Classics!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 27, 2010)

Dang. Geoblocked.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, watched them all during the course of the week.  We moved so the cable wasn't working so I pretty much watched a bunch of stuff saved in my Hulu que for weeks.  Yay for wireless!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2010)

The only version (SO FAR) that I've seen of this remarkable story has been Takeshi Kitano's Zatoichi (2003) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363226/ and I enjoyed it... except for the "festival dance" near the end of the film which was a mix of ancient dances and hip-hop... but beyond that it's a good, funny and at times exciting story telling of this popular hero. 
I've been wanting to see some of the older tales and appreciate the hulu link(s) so will begin that series tonight. 

I saw another film that I may pick up and it talked about a one armed swordsman... forget the name... anyone know about that one?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> The only version (SO FAR) that I've seen of this remarkable story has been Takeshi Kitano's Zatoichi (2003) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363226/ and I enjoyed it... except for the "festival dance" near the end of the film which was a mix of ancient dances and hip-hop... but beyond that it's a good, funny and at times exciting story telling of this popular hero.
> I've been wanting to see some of the older tales and appreciate the hulu link(s) so will begin that series tonight.
> 
> I saw another film that I may pick up and it talked about a one armed swordsman... forget the name... anyone know about that one?


 
Do not judge the original by the newer versions. You have GOT to see the originals they are great.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 1, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do not judge the original by the newer versions. You have GOT to see the originals they are great.


I finished watching Zatoichi The Gold Chest and liked it... plan on watching the others over time. 
I never try to judge one film over the other when I can help it. I try to give each film a open opinion before making final judgment on it's suck/cool factor. However there are exceptions to that rule of course.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2010)

There are over 26 movies in the Zatoichi series, (including the Zato-Yojimbo crossover) and 100 some made for TV episodes as well.  I have not seen them all, but I will say some are better than others.


----------

